# custom sub box for cargo area in xterra



## Dumple (Dec 6, 2005)

i want a sub box that has 2 subs with 1cubic foot per sub that fits inthe cargo area likea snug fit that forms to the wheel humps and wedges in the seat area i have a yellow 2001 xterra


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Will have to get it custome made. You may get lucky and find someone that makes something similar. That is being manufactured in quantity. But those are a rare find.


----------

